# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) >  Нужен старый MS Office

## Flyman78

Может кто подскажет, где можно взять старенький MS Office..... желательно крякнутый..... чтобы поставить на старенькую машинку и не париться :)

----------


## kws

*Microsoft Office 2003 Rus Professional с интегрированным SP3 и всеми апдейтами (имеющимися на 14.11.2009) + пакет обеспечения совместимости Microsoft Office для форматов файлов Word 2007, Excel 2007 и PowerPoint 2007.* 
[CUT="Описание"]Не требует активации.  
Серийник прописан в SETUP.INI  
 В процессе установки:  
- в hosts прописывается известная всем строчка, позволяющая получать обновления;  
- в реестр импортируется информация об интегрированных обновлениях (для windows update);  
- автоматически устанавливается "пакет обеспечения совместимости", SP2 к нему и имеющиеся обновления.[/CUT]

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------

segabu (14.08.2011)

----------


## Cheechako

> ...старенький MS Office...


Насколько "старенький" - 95 подойдёт, или нужны предыдущие версии?  ;)

----------


## Flyman78

сказать по правде, вариант, предложенный KWS скачал но пока не устанавливал.
Думаю, 95 же прочитает обычные вордовские форматы! Поэтому Cheechako, заливай, лишним не будет :)

----------


## Cheechako

http://uploadbox.com/files/33e65740e9
Office95.RUS

----------

segabu (14.08.2011)

----------

